# Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische



## Marek (25. April 2004)

Hi #: ,
hab eine wichtige Frage!!!

Welchen Lockstoff bevorzugt ihr für dicke Friedfische???????

Vanille
Erdbeere
Zitrone
etc.


----------



## altersalat (26. April 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische*

Für Karpfen geht Vanille und Karamel gut. Für dicke Rotaugen ist glaub ich Curry, Koriander und Lebkuchengewürz das beste. Ich habe damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische*

Lebkuchen geht an den von mir befischten Gewässern stets gut auf alles, ebenso Vanille, karamel und Honig. Selten versuch ichs mit Tuttifrutti, bisher funktionierte es vor allem auf schleien, aber nur an 2 verschiedenen Gewässern... 
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## altersalat (26. April 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische*

@anglermeister:
Ich kann dir nur zustimmen. Von Frucht überhaupt halte ich nichts.

Im Winter oder Herbst tu ich noch Hanfkörner (gekocht) ins Futter beim Feedern. Damit hab ich schon massig große Rotaugen gefangen.


----------



## schnorchel0815 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische*

Fruchtige Aromen nur im Sommer! Ich konnte in letzter Zeit gute Brassen und Rotaugen erbeuten mit Mosellafutter. Habe es mit geröstetem Hanfmehl und Suprasweet von mosella angereichert(Vanille oder Kokos geht auch sehr gut). Aber nur nen Eßlöffel auf 3 KG, sonst wird`s zu heftig, und nur 250 Gramm Hanf reicht auch!!


----------



## Matchking (26. April 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische*

Also,von Zitrone würde ich dir abraten.
Das mögen die Fische überhaupt nicht.
Aber was ich in den Beiträgen zuvor gelesen hab hört sich schon sehr gut an.
Jetzt wo es so einigermaßen wärmer wird,würde ich es mit süßem Futter probieren.
Wie Schnorchel schon gesagt hat,hat Mosella da ganz gute Sachen.
(Vor allem die süßen Fertigmischungen)
Ich würde dir allerdings die Fertigmischungen empfehlen,die du aber trotzdem ohne Probleme noch mit Bisquitmehl atwas strecken kannst.
Und eventuell mit den genannten Sachen wie Spekulatius(Zimt(evtl.zermalene Kekse von Weihnachten)),Kokusflocken,Vanillinzucker oder etwas Honig aufpeppen.
Womit ich allerding überhaupt keine guten Erfahrungen mit gemacht habe,sind 
Lockstoffkonzentrate in flüssiger Form.
Diese süßen Futtermischungen würde ich dir allerding nur auf Brassen,Rotaugen und Rotfedern empfehlen.
Evtl. noch auf Karpfen.
Aber auf keinen Fall auf Schleie,da die grünen schönheiten schnell misstrauisch werden.
Da würde ich dir Futter empfehlen,dass sich der Farbe des Grundes anpasst und das auch kräftiger im Geschmack ist(nicht süß) z.B.- Mit dem Mosella Euro Cup(oliv-grün-bräunlich) hab ich gute Erfahrungen auf Schleie gehabt.
Ein paar Würmer mit reingeschnippelt und das wars.
Aber noch besser ist eine Futterspur aus Rotwürmern+Komposterde mit Mais,gequollenem Hanf und Roggen,Gerste oder Hafer ca.3 Tage immer zur selben Uhrzeit legen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen
MfG und Petri Heil
Sören


----------



## altersalat (26. April 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische*

Bisquitmehl is super. Mag mein Hund übrigens auch. Aber nach nem Pfund mochter nich mehr.


----------



## Megarun (27. April 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische*

Moin Marek...
...also, ich rate Dir grundsätzlich von: Keinem Lockstoff ab.
MMn. kannste die Fische an jeden Lockstoff gewöhnen. (auch an Zitrone)
Überwiegende Meinung ist: Herb für Rotaugen, süsser für Brassen, Karpfen.
Nur, soll` ich `mal meine Rotaugen aufzählen, die ich mit süssem Vanille Weizen gefangen habe?
Noch was: Ich kann nicht heute an einem unbekannten Gewässer angeln, und dann auf grosse Beute hoffen. 
PS: Gewöhne die Fische an DEIN Futter, dann hast Du auch Erfolg.

Gruß... #h


----------



## Knispel (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische*

Um große Plötzen zu selektieren benutze ich folgende Futtermischung :
60 % Panniermehl, 30 % gerößtetes Hanfmehl, 10 % getrockneter Taubenmist bzw. Taubenmistwitterung. Denn wiegen und die gleiche Menge gequollene und  gekochten Hanfkörner dazu.


----------



## litti74 (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische*

Also Hanf und was Süßes dazu? Also ich weiss nicht, ich würde davon abraten. Aber letztendlich kommt es auf die tagesform und das Wetter an! 
IN unserem Gewässer kann man im Frühjahr und Herbst die Fische mit TuttiFrutti verscheuchen, im Sommer geht es kaum ohne. Will sagen, das man sehr aufs Wetter/Jahreszeit achten sollte


----------



## ThomasRö (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische*

Ich benutze ein neueres Zuckmückenlockspray. Alle Fischarten mögen es!!!
Ich habe schon Karpfen, Brassen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Barsche, Barben, Nasen, und eine Schleie damit gefangen. Extrem guter Lockstoff!!!
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gerry (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische*

mal ne frage. Wo bekommt ihr eigentlich Hanfkörner (-mehl) her. Habr bei uns sämtliche supermärkte vergeblich durcgsucht und auch unsere Kornhäuser (Raiffeisen) haben ken Hanf.


----------



## Stefan6 (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische*

Hallo Gerry#h 

Hanfkörner und gerostetes Hanfmehl bekommst du in guten Angelgeschäften#6


----------



## arno (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische*

Moin!
Ich hab jetzt etwas mit Futter rum experimentiert.
Ich nehm nur noch Paniermehl, Haferflocken und Himbersirup.
Dazu noch Erbsen oder Mais.
Wenn die Stömung stärker ist , lass ich die Haferflocken weg.
Zum Herbst hin, werde ich dann mit etwas Herben Futter experimentieren!
Ich kauf doch kein teures Futter mehr, wenn es auch so geht!
Kann ja sein , das der eine oder andere mehr fängt, aber wenn ich für 4 Stunden am Wasser bin und dann ca. 10-15 Rotaugen ab einer Größe von 25 cm habe , bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden!


----------



## KarpfenBernd (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische*

Hi Folks,
wo bekommt man denn Biscuitmehl und v.a. wo gibt es Lebensmittelfarben?


----------



## arno (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische*

Moin!
Ich glaube mal , das es nur duften und süß sein muss, damit die Fische beißen!


----------



## Wedaufischer (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische*

Eine Kette Maiskörner (Futtermais gequollen) oder Erbsen in Rübenkraut gedippt ist z.Z. bei mir der Renner. Es hat an einem Tag 4 Schuppis gebracht.

Das gleiche als Honigdip war nicht so der Bringer.


----------



## LarsH (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff für große Friedfische*

Ich habe mit Marzipan-Aroma die größten Erfolge gehabt.

Viele Grüße,

Lars


----------

